# I hate scsi emulation.

## capheind

Ok I've been trying to set up my cdrw for a couple of days with no luck. I added hdd=ide-scsi (hdd being the cdrw drive). I then saw some mention of append='hdd=ide-scsi', same lack of results. cdrecord --scanbus only shows my usb printer (hpoj uses scsi emulation) and my usb camera (mass-storage). 

I noticed instructions for running it without ide-scsi  here , The only effect any of that had was to make my cdrw drive completely innaccessable.

----------

## quiconque

I don't know why you want scsi emulation for your burner. Cdrecord has been able to handle ATAPI burning for some time and it is a lot easier to setup. If I were you, I'd get rid of the "hdd=ide-scsi", emerge the latest cdrtools, and then run 

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI --scanbus
```

 If that works, you're all set. 

I guided someone else through this a while back.

----------

## gareth

Have you compiled 'SCSI generic support' into the kernel or as a module (and loaded it) ?

----------

## capheind

Yup. Im going to try the advice above yours and see if that works. Love your icon btw

----------

## capheind

I ran the command after removing the ide-scsi from grub.conf and received:

bash-2.05b# cdrecord dev=atapi --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'atapi'

devname: 'atapi'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'atapi'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

Is this good or bad (haven't used cdrecord with atapi before)

----------

## quiconque

There is a reason I wrote "atapi" as "ATAPI". Remember, *nix:es are case sensitive!   :Razz: 

----------

## capheind

Yeah i know, I cought that just a few seconds ago and re-ran it, recieving; 

bash-2.05b# cdrecord dev=ATAPI --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IDE     ' 'DVD-ROM 16X     ' '2.50' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'ATAPI   ' 'CD-R/RW 48X16   ' '9.EK' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

I tested it with cdrecord as such:

bash-2.05b# cdrecord --dummy dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 speed=40 iso/gamecd-ut2003-20030405

.iso

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schillin                                           g

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-R/RW 48X16   '

Revision       : '9.EK'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R16 RAW/R96R

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 40 in dummy TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting dummy write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Turning BURN-Free off

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 259008512/259008512 (126469 sectors)

Thanks for your help. I have actually been using gnu/linux based systems for quite a while now but for the last couple of years I have gotten pretty gooey.

----------

## capheind

Yeah i know, I cought that just a few seconds ago and re-ran it, recieving; 

bash-2.05b# cdrecord dev=ATAPI --scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'IDE     ' 'DVD-ROM 16X     ' '2.50' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) 'ATAPI   ' 'CD-R/RW 48X16   ' '9.EK' Removable CD-ROM

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

I tested it with cdrecord as such:

bash-2.05b# cdrecord --dummy dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 speed=40 iso/gamecd-ut2003-20030405

.iso

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schillin                                           g

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ATAPI   '

Identifikation : 'CD-R/RW 48X16   '

Revision       : '9.EK'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO RAW/R16 RAW/R96R

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 40 in dummy TAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting dummy write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Turning BURN-Free off

Track 01: Total bytes read/written: 259008512/259008512 (126469 sectors)

Thanks for your help. I have actually been using gnu/linux based systems for quite a while now but for the last couple of years I have gotten pretty GUI dependant.

----------

## capheind

k3b is still giving my a 254 error, what does that mean. Looking about it seems to be a permission thing but it happens to root as well.

----------

## Rainmaker

although it shouldn't make a difference for root, try adding your user in the cdrecord group...

----------

## capheind

In k3b setup I used the default (burning) group, and added my login as well as root (yeah I know it doesn't matter) before going through any of this.

I'm getting the feeling that it could be cdrdao ( ver 1.1.8 ). Is there some parameter that i need to give it to use atapi?

TAO mode works fine. I would still like to get DAO working if I can though.

----------

## sy

I have the same problem with cdrdao when starting K3B - "cdrdao has problems with ATAPI writers....."  I have been trying to get scsi-emulation going, but I haven't had any luck.  Since scsi-emulation isn't working DAO isn't either.

K3B 0.11.6

cdrdao 1.1.8

2.4.25 kernel compiled with scsi support:

SCSI support ---> 

<*> SCSI support 

<*> SCSI CD-ROM support 

<*> SCSI generic support

ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support ---> 

IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices ---> 

<*> ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support 

<*> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support 

<*> SCSI emulation support

Is there anything else I need to do to enable scsi-support? I just can't get it to work. The kernel still sees the drives as ATAPI. I have searched for a really long time and can't find any good answers. I have added and taken away the "hdX=ide-scsi" (where X is my partition letter) kernel option in grub.conf, and that didn't make a difference.  One post I read somewhere mentioned something about disabling atapi support some how so only scsi support is used??? Is that necessary, and if so, how do you do that? Basically, I'm lost on scsi emulation.

dmesg | grep scsi   gives:

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

It seems to me that must be good...  

cdrecord -scanbus      only says "cannot open /dev/pg". Cannot open SCSI driver

----------

## sy

Its fun talking to yourself at 4:42 AM. I think I finally got SCSI emulation going. I did have to disable ATAPI support. The wonderfull instructions at http://linux.ardynet.com/idescsi.php3  helped me out. I used the 2.4 kernel instructions to figure out exactly what to enable and what to disable in my kernel config.

Now dmesg | grep scsi shows sr0 and sr1 for my two drives, and cdrecord -scanbus shows both of my drives as well.

I hope my posts aren't interrupting what capheind is trying to do, but I think I finally have scsi emulation going. I am new to posting to forums like this, so I hope I have followed protocol.

----------

## quiconque

 *capheind wrote:*   

> In k3b setup I used the default (burning) group, and added my login as well as root (yeah I know it doesn't matter) before going through any of this.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that it could be cdrdao ( ver 1.1.8 ). Is there some parameter that i need to give it to use atapi?
> 
> TAO mode works fine. I would still like to get DAO working if I can though.

 

What version of k3b do you have installed? Because according to the k3b website, 0.11.7 "fixed cdrdao 1.1.8 version handling (no ATAPI warnings anymore)."

----------

## capheind

k3b 0.11.6 

cdrdoa 1.1.8

Both emerged not more than a week or so ago.

btw thank for the help so far.

Update: I emerged a masked ebuild for 0.11.9 and I still recieve a 254 error when I try to burn in dao mode.

----------

## mlsfit138

Just so I understand, this problem has still not been resolved right?  I still can't use DAO and ATAPI at the same time?  All I want is to eliminate that 2 second gap.

----------

